# kid's rig



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

My nephew needs a rod/reel combo for under/around $100...line not included necessarily..
He is seven[birthday soon].

Any recommendations and thank you in advance.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks fellas...and yep on bling and performance...he'll lay it on his bed...at least for one week as it will be love at first sight


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not against buying from BCF - if you're a member, they can be reasonably well priced...

I like something like the Okuma Fish Australia combo's for a kid - bought 3 of these the other week for a mates kids, and they are a nice little combo - I am an advocate of buying something that is reasonable quality, and then teaching the kids to look after it, so that it lasts... My very first rod and reel lasted about 25 years, mostly due to being looked after once I was old enough to understand how... mind you, it was a centre pin reel, and very basic glass rod...

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription

I also buy the Okuma combos for my wife, as they are good quality, and come with a cap, etc so she when she catches photoworthy fish, she can look the part 

alternately, MoTackle sell a Quantum Antix combo or Daiwa D-Shock combo for similar money...

http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=8025

http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=6254

Given I use the kids gear from time to time, I do prefer to buy something that I don't hate when I pick it up - helps to keep that in mind


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Will check out net as suggested too...time running out!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I would just make sure it has a decent drag, kids rods with crap drag are no fun and lose fish.
The other thing is: do him a big favour and put the handle on the left hand side. He wont notice at this age and the rest of his life will be much easier.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

keza said:


> I would just make sure it has a decent drag, kids rods with crap drag are no fun and lose fish.
> The other thing is: do him a big favour and put the handle on the left hand side. He wont notice at this age and the rest of his life will be much easier.


Until he starts using overhead reels...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bunsen said:
 

> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I would just make sure it has a decent drag, kids rods with crap drag are no fun and lose fish.
> ...


I've never used one, so I wouldn't know but I thought you could get some now with the handle on the other side .


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

keza said:


> bunsen said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


Thats just weird dude...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

and i bought $2 superhero stickers too....daiwa crestfire reel $30 with line..ok drag...all suggestions appreciated and used!


----------

